
Methods to Organize CSS - vanni
https://css-tricks.com/methods-organize-css/
======
maxharris
I've had much better luck using npm.im/styled-components. The trouble with the
techniques laid out in this article is that they depend on humans performing
tasks that machines are better at. Even on a small team, this is a losing
proposition.

If you haven't started using styled-components yet, listen to this talk where
Max Stoiber (one of the authors) explains what it is and how it can help you
organize your CSS better:
[https://youtu.be/bIK2NwoK9xk](https://youtu.be/bIK2NwoK9xk)

